# **high island tomorow evening**



## ratred611 (Dec 27, 2008)

looks like its gonna be green and flat. Anybody been lately and seen much seaweed? wave permitting ide like to drop the boat in the surf? and if you've caught any lately that would be nice to hear too. :wink:Mainly i want to know if its worth the hassle of hauling the boat and some details of the surf cause i never trust those galveston cams they always look better on the computer.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't see much weed in the water over the weekend and there was plenty of mullet and pups in the surf. Thursday I think i caught as many shrimp in the cast net as i did mullet.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

*Hope you know what your doing*

Don't end up like this guy! This was at McFaddin beach just east of High Island this past weekend! I mean who in the he__ backs their SUV into the surf to launch an aluminum boat!! Push that dude off and spin it around! The SUV was totalled and had to be pulled out by a jacked up chevy on 44's!


----------



## Chartreuse (Jun 12, 2008)

Swamp Root said:


> Don't end up like this guy! This was at McFaddin beach just east of High Island this past weekend! I mean who in the he__ backs their SUV into the surf to launch an aluminum boat!! Push that dude off and spin it around! The SUV was totalled and had to be pulled out by a jacked up chevy on 44's!


:headknock


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

god i hope no one gets conned into buying that thing.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

That kid was taught well. Always try to find structure when fishing.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

TMWTim said:


> That kid was taught well. Always try to find structure when fishing.


HAHAHAhahahahahaha... good stuff... yeah I have seen some stuff in my day, but that one takes the cake.


----------



## ratred611 (Dec 27, 2008)

wow that sucks ill make sure not to get stuck. that guy didnt know what he was doing.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

TMWTim said:


> That kid was taught well. Always try to find structure when fishing.


HAHAHAHAHAH freaking big time post!!!!!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

What the best part is, that on the second pic he still looks commited to launching the boat. What a tard. Darwin award for sure!
Or that must be Dodge's new line of kayaks the "Durango 18" so many jokes so little time


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Yep I think I'm going to post this on the boating forum, just to see what kind of responses I get... freaking awesome!! haha:rotfl:


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Why are our insurance rates so high? Because there are so many idiots in the world!!!:help:


----------



## ratred611 (Dec 27, 2008)

high island was not flat and it was not green. we got there at 4 and fished the second pier but the surf was rough. launched the boat and found scattered birds and green water farther out. but no fish to show for it, if there were fish there. ended up catching some hard heads. and caught some sheepshead in the castnet right by the pilings. one of them was a keeper.lots of mullet and shad in the water too.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Maybe it was giving him problems{LEMON}*

That's one way to fix a problem...and with pics also to show the insurance guy...wish you would have had a video camera.


----------

